# Spontane harte Trail-Runde



## rayc (15. September 2007)

Ich führe heute mittag um 13:00 ab Jugenheim an der Bergstrasse (Villa Jounal, Kreuzung Bahnhofstr./Ludwigstr. , dort am Brunnen!) eine Trail-Reiche Tour.

Highlights sind die trailabfahrt durch das Felsenmeer, Spitzkehren-mit-Stufen-trail bei Lindenfels, Schannenbachtrail (einer der längsten trails im Odenwald) und die Falllinie vom Melibokus runter.

Die Tour hat etwa 60 km und 2100 Hm, daher kann nicht gebummelt werden.

Es fahren zurzeit mit @Tobsm, magicjuergen, Holg.

Ich weis, ich hätte es etwas früher ankündigen müssen, da erst gestern hat sich  die konkrete Startzeit ergeben.

Also wer nicht beim morgigen Mara (keine trails ) in Leutershausen mitfährt und stattdessen lieber Trails fährt, ist hier richtig.

Ray


----------



## easymtbiker (15. September 2007)

spontan? also von grossmeister tobsn weiss ich schon länger, das die tour ansteht 

hab leider heute keine zeit und bin verkatert und komme ein ander mal mit, viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (15. September 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> spontan? also von grossmeister tobsn weiss ich schon länger, das die tour ansteht
> 
> hab leider heute keine zeit und bin verkatert und komme ein ander mal mit, viel spass!



 Du hast recht  

Nur die Uhrzeit ist spontan, da der großmeister tobsn keine anderen Pfälzer mitbringt, fahren wir jetzt um 13:00.
Eine kleine Gruppe ist einfach schneller.

Ich hätte es hier nur früher posten sollen.

Dir wünsche ich viel Spass beim Mara morgen.
Das dieser Mara mir nicht gefällt, ist wohl angekommen 
Ich stehe halt nicht auf nur Schotterpisten.

Ray


----------



## sharky (15. September 2007)

klingt sehr interessant, stell doch sowas mal vorab ein, für mich mit weiter anreise ist mit so spontan eine teilnahme leider net möglich


----------



## rayc (15. September 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> klingt sehr interessant, stell doch sowas mal vorab ein, für mich mit weiter anreise ist mit so spontan eine teilnahme leider net möglich



Ja ich weis, ich habe es gestern Abend einfach vergessen zu posten.

Vielleicht klappt es ein anderes mal.

Wir fahren regelmässig jeden Samstag, ab der Villa in Jugenheim. Meistens um 14:00 dann mit 1300-1500 Hm bei 4-5 Stunden Tourdauer.

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (16. September 2007)

YO, war mal wieder ne geile Tour.    

Auch wenn ich von den letzten Abfahrten kaum mehr was mitbekommen hab.  
Beim Autofahren war es dann fast noch schlimmer, hab immer nach der nächsten Möglichkeit rechts anzuhalten Ausschau gehalten.
Komischer Weise ging es mir mit Überfahren der Landesgrenze wieder besser. Lag wohl an der Hessischen Luft.  

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## rayc (16. September 2007)

Schön das es dir gefallen hat.

Das mit den Kopfschmerzen war natürlich nicht so toll.
Kenne das leider auch  

Also, nächstes mal das eigene Blut weniger stark verdünnen  

Ich hoffe die Vorhersage von http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html trifft zu.
Regen am Dienstag und freitag und ansonsten trocken.

Denn ich freue mich schon auf die Kalmit-Runde. Die Pfalz ist schon ein Traum-Revier  

Da ich schon von 2 verschiedenen Leuten wegen Corse und/oder Finale gefragt wurde:

Nach Corse, Calvi fahren wir vom 19.10-29.10. 
Anfahrt mit Auto/Fähre. (Kosten noch unklar)
Unterkunft in Calvi. Werden da in Appartments unterkommen. (etwa 20/Tag/Nase)
Geplant ist Selbstversorgung und 1-2 Restaurant-Besuche. 
Touren: im Schnitt wohl so 1500 Hm/Tag. Das ist nur ein Richtwert, kann auch mal 2500 Hm werden, wenn die Tour es verlangt. Ruhetage macht jeder auf eigene Verantwortung, damit will ich nichts zu tuen haben  
Corse ist für seine wilde schöne Landschaft bekannt und seine Maccia ist gefürchtet.  
Zur Zeit sind wir zu fünft. (2 Darmstädter, 1 Bergsträsser und 2 Heidelberger), somit fahren wir mit 2 Autos an und mieten ein  großes Appartment an. (1 Platz im Auto und Appartment ist noch frei, ansonsten ...)

Wenn ich Anfang nächste Woche noch eine weitere Woche Urlaub genehmigt bekomme, geht es direkt nach Corse nach Finale.
Also vom 29.10-5.11. (Kurpfälzer, haben am 1.11 einen Feiertag :neid: )
(Wer nicht von Corse kommt, darf natürlich früher anreisen)
Hier wären wir momentan zu zweit (mein Chauffeur hat nur einen Kleinwagen, also kein Platz frei).
2 weitere hier aus den Forum haben Interesse bekundet.
Touren, Unterkunft, ... da würde ich mich an die Infos aus den Finale-Thread   orientieren.

Ray


----------



## Mister P. (16. September 2007)

Hi!

Mal eine Frage, wo ist den der Spitzkehren-mit-Stufen-Trail bei Lindenfels?
Würde mich auch mal reizen.

Gruß


----------



## Tobsn (16. September 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Denn ich freue mich schon auf die Kalmit-Runde. Die Pfalz ist schon ein Traum-Revier  ...



Heute lief es schon wieder rund. 
MA-WeißerStein-Königstuhl-WeißerStein-MA 1800Hm und 80km 
Für die Pfalztour plädiere ich für Sonntag.
Hat sich heute so ergeben.
Rest per Mail, denke wir machen das im kleineren Kreis.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Tobsn (16. September 2007)

Mister P. schrieb:


> ...wo ist den der Spitzkehren-mit-Stufen-Trail bei Lindenfels?
> Würde mich auch mal reizen...


Keine Ahnung, bin nur hinterher gefahren. 
Aber der ist gut, wirklich gut.  
Hab gestern schlecht geschlafen, weil ich die unteren Kehren nicht gefahren bin  , aber beim nächsten Mal, ...


----------



## rayc (16. September 2007)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mal eine Frage, wo ist den der Spitzkehren-mit-Stufen-Trail bei Lindenfels?
> Würde mich auch mal reizen.
> ...



Tja, der Trail ist auf keiner Karte verzeichnet. 
Aber doch als ein offizieller Fussweg angelegt.
Entsprechend sollte man Rücksicht nehmen und Wochenends meiden.
Die Stufen sind nur mit Holzbalken gekantet, leider stehen sehr oft Metallstifte raus.
Teilweise ist der Hang sehr steil, mit felsen versetzt, und teilweise sind die Kehren verdammt eng, hier muss man wohl das Rad umsetzt.
Die Kehren sind deutlich schwerer als die von der Walbuiskapelle (Weschnitz) runter, falls du diese kennst. Das Kehren-Eldorado im Odw. liegt aber in Amorbach...

Der Weg beginnt am Berg oberhalb von Lindenfels und endet an der Bundesstrasse.

Als Local solltest du es finden  
Viel Spaß beim Suchen.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (16. September 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, bin nur hinterher gefahren.
> Aber der ist gut, wirklich gut.
> Hab gestern schlecht geschlafen, weil ich die unteren Kehren nicht gefahren bin  , aber beim nächsten Mal, ...



Nur im unteren Teil?  
okay, du hast deutlich mehr als ich gepackt.  
Der obere Teil ist deutlich steiler und somit nicht ungefährlich.

Schön das es dir wieder gut geht.

heute bin ich mit den RR über Ostern zum Kuchenessen nach Lindenfels gefahren, leider war gesten keine Zeit dafür  

Die Bäckerei in der Fussgängerzone hat echt leckeren Kuchen   und zu einen unglaublichen Preis   

Ray


----------



## Mister P. (17. September 2007)

Danke für die Info, jetzt hab ich den ganzen Tag über was zum grübeln!  
Mir fällt grad echt nicht ein wo das sein könnte.

Werd einfach mal an der Straße patroulieren.


----------



## LarsLipp (17. September 2007)

Hi,

klingt gut. Hat bestimmt spass gemacht. Wo ist denn der Schannenbach Trail? Leicht zu finden?

Seid Ihr auch im Herbst / Winter dann ab Samstags unterwegs? Bin jetzt erstmal 4 Wochen Urlaubstechnisch unterwegs und muss dann bestimmt erstmal wieder die Beine trainieren, aber bei so ner Runde bin ich gerne mal mit dabei...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## rayc (17. September 2007)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> klingt gut. Hat bestimmt spass gemacht. Wo ist denn der Schannenbach Trail? Leicht zu finden?


jepp, der ist leicht zu finden.
Einfach den weissen V von Schannenbach aus bis Gronau folgen.
Man kann vorher noch einen kleinen Trail mitnehmen, das ist aber nicht so leicht zu beschreiben.
Der Trail endet kurz vor Gronau und läuft die ganze Zeit immer parallel zum Schannenbach, daher auch fast immer feucht.
Eigentlich ist er nicht schwer. Aber tückisch, da feast immer feucht.
Man fährt wie auf rohen Eiern.
Diesmal waren die Steine trocken aber trotzdem rutschig.
Ich habe mich 2 m vorm Ende des trails gelegt, da ich gedanklich schon raus war. hatte Glück, und habe nur meinen GPSR-Halter zerstörrt.
Dachte erst ich hätte das Display meines GPSRs zerstörrt, habe deswegen aufgeschrienen.
Tobias und Jürgen befürchteten deswegen ich hätte mich ernsthaft verletzt, da ich auf einen Felsen aufgeschlagen bin. 
Dabei hatte ich mich eigentlich nicht verletzt. 




LarsLipp schrieb:


> Seid Ihr auch im Herbst / Winter dann ab Samstags unterwegs? Bin jetzt erstmal 4 Wochen Urlaubstechnisch unterwegs und muss dann bestimmt erstmal wieder die Beine trainieren, aber bei so ner Runde bin ich gerne mal mit dabei...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> LarsLipp


Wir fahren regelmässig jeden Samstag und Sonntag. Das Wetter muss schon sehr schlecht sein, wenn wir nicht fahren.
Schau einfach regelmässig auf die in meiner Signatur verlinkten Bike-Webseite.

Ray


----------



## Micro767 (17. September 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Wir fahren regelmässig jeden Samstag und Sonntag. Das Wetter muss schon sehr schlecht sein, wenn wir nicht fahren.
> Schau einfach regelmässig auf die in meiner Signatur verlinkten Bike-Webseite.
> 
> Ray



@LarsLipp, sag bescheid wenn Du mit Ray mit fährst, denn wenn ich Zeit habe fahr ich dann auch mal endlich mit und mit Dir wäre ich nicht der einzige Neue


----------

